# Your home FAK (First Aid Kit)



## Mike Baker (15 May 2008)

Okay, so, I hope _everyone_ has at least a few band-aids at home.

But, for those of you with a good FAK, I'm wondering what you have (if you build your own) in it.

I'm asking this because I am in the process of making a more 'advance' FAK, and I would like some input of what you all have, especially you in the Medical field.

Some pictures would be nice too 

Cheers
Baker


----------



## Harris (15 May 2008)

In General mine has the fol:

- Band Aids Lg and Sm with and without Dora and Fairy's on them
- triangular bandages
- disinfectant
- safety pins (various sizes)
- cold pack (the break open ones)
- gauze (various sizes)
- tape
- tweezers
- safety scissors
- adult mouth to mouth shield
- child size mouth to mouth device
- polysporn (sp) with pain relief
- pressure bandage
- voodoo doll  :skull:
- bug bite relief stick thingy
- calamine (sp) lotion
- if any of us were allergic to bees and such I'd have an epi pen
- bottle of neutral water (forget the name) for flushing out eyes/wounds
- emergency foil blanket
- iodine
- aspirin/Tylenol
- FA pocket Guide
- poison control number on fridge

That's about all I can remember.  I'll take a look tonight to see if I missed anything.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2008)

> voodoo doll



What might that be? Never heard of it before.


Baker

edit: I hope its not actually a doll, for voodoo ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 May 2008)

Psychological warfare for the kids.. poke the doll, feel better?


----------



## Hockeycaper (15 May 2008)

Along with the list Harris has provided . I find Benadryl to be very important with stings, allergic reactions, etc and the most used.


----------



## Harris (15 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> What might that be? Never heard of it before.
> 
> 
> Baker
> ...



Just seeing if everyone was paying attention.  I don't really have a voodoo doll in my FA kit.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> Just seeing if everyone was paying attention.  I don't really have a voodoo doll in my FA kit.


:rofl:

Seen
Baker


----------



## geo (15 May 2008)

.. I also keep a couple of trusty Shell dressings.


----------



## medicineman (15 May 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> Just seeing if everyone was paying attention.  I don't really have a voodoo doll in my FA kit.



You make it sound like a voodoo doll is a bad thing - I should keep one in my jumpbag for malingerers, so I can get a bit of them and give them a real reason to show up next time  ;D.

On a slightly more serious note, add some tampons - they work great for some nosebleeds when you can't apply pressure well.  

My 2 copper bits.

MM


----------



## mudgunner49 (20 May 2008)

My home kit is kept in a medium sized Rubbermaid container, my truck kit is in a large bright orange Pelican box and a PSP R400 Rescue Pack (AED, airway management stuff and O2 are in the pack, along with some trauma and BSA stuff - the Pelican box holds advanced trauma stuff and meds).

The kit in the house holds the following:

- Oales bandage (4"/6" - 2 each)
- triangular bandages
- Roller gauze
- sterile gauze 4"x4" sponges
- fabric bandaids (strip and knuckle)
- triple antibiotic ointment
- Tensor bandages (2"/4"/6")
- Coban wrap (3")
- Durapore tape, 2"
- Transpore tape, 2"
- duct tape, 2"
- disposable scalpel (#11 Miller) (several)
- 3cc syringes w/needle (drainage of infeced wounds and blisters, if required; extraction of splinters and whatnot)
- trauma shears, large and small
- splinter picker tweezers
- hemostats, straight and curved
- Biofreeze roller gel
- Water-Gel burn gel in squeeze bottle
- a bunch of meds, including:
          - Benadryl (capsule and liquid)
          - Ibuprofen 200 (vitamin "I")
          - ES Tylenol with codeine
          - Lomotil/Loperamide
          - ASA (325 mg and 81 mg "chewable")
          - Diotame/Pepto-Bismol caplets
- nitrile gloves (at least a dozen pairs)
- laerdal pocket mask (works for both adult and child)
- Lardal adult BVM
- NPA's with lube packets (26/28/30/32Fr)
- Oral airway (full set)
- V-Vac suction device
- bagged saline, 500ml (not for IV use - allows forceful irrigation of wounds and abrasions

Probably some stuff I'm missing, but that's the major stuff...


----------



## Mike Baker (20 May 2008)

Whoa, thats a pretty nice kit MG.


Baker


----------



## Yrys (20 May 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> Just seeing if everyone was paying attention.  I don't really have a voodoo doll in my FA kit.



I prefer Bzzliteyr explanation


----------



## mudgunner49 (20 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Whoa, thats a pretty nice kit MG.
> 
> 
> Baker



Thus far it's done the trick...


blake


----------



## R933ex (20 May 2008)

2 considerations, you might think about when preparing a first aid kit:
1) what is your level of training and  2) what type of hazards are you encountering? I mean its cool to have some of the kit ,but if your hazard is a paper cut and your training is SFA well...

Having said that, I know for myself, I also add most of mud-gunners materials(minus the AED!) plus a Hard collar and basic diagnostics, ie BP Cuff etc.

Anyways that was my 2 cents.

Tony

One question Mud Gunner. AED???


----------



## Armymedic (20 May 2008)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> My home kit is kept in a medium sized Rubbermaid container, my truck kit is in a large bright orange Pelican box and a PSP R400 Rescue Pack (AED, airway management stuff and O2 are in the pack, along with some trauma and BSA stuff - the Pelican box holds advanced trauma stuff and meds).
> 
> The kit in the house holds the following:



Holy kit Batman...I don't carry that much stuff in my jumpbag. Expecting a fire fight, or is this stuff for your week long camping/hunting expedition 100kms from the nearest hospital?

p.s.- all you need is a few CATs


----------



## kratz (20 May 2008)

For the house I have spare supplies to restock the kit in the car.  For the car, it's in a large sports bag and holds the following:

- triangular bandages
- Roller gauze
- Large and small shell dressings
- sterile gauze 4x4
- non-sterile 4x4 gauze
- adonminal gauze dressing
- non-stick burn dressings
- bandaids (strip and knuckle)
- Tensor bandages 
- Transpore tape
- packing tape
- Laerdal Stifneck collars
- Paramedic Shears
- metal tweezers
- ASA
- Insta-Glucose tube
- poly sporin
- nitrile gloves (x1 box)
- Lardal adult, child and Infant BVM
- Lardal pocket mask with O2 valve
- NPA's (adjustable)
- Oral airway (full set)
- V-Vac suction device
- Stethoscope
- Large blood pressure cuff
- Flash light
- Hand Sanitizer 
- Bottles of water
- Tongue Depressors 
- Silver Rescue Blanket
- Sager Traction Splint
- QuickSplints

The list is most of what I have in the trunk.


----------



## Armymedic (20 May 2008)

R933ex said:
			
		

> 2 considerations, you might think about when preparing a first aid kit:
> 1) what is your level of training and  2) what type of hazards are you encountering?
> 
> Having said that, I know for myself, I also add most of mud-gunners materials(minus the AED!) plus a Hard collar and basic diagnostics, ie BP Cuff etc.



That's exactly the 2 considerations you should have.

As for the rest: AED? Sure, if you got a family member who has a cardiac condition...
O2?  BP cuff? You running an ambulance? Hard collar? Got a spine board for that.

Unless you in the wilderness or way off the beaten path for your 911 service, all this extra crap looks nice, cost plenty and really does not add any value. 

I do not carry O2 or a hard C-collar. BP cuff is great for monitoring, but I don't carry it in my "little" med bag (got a radial pulse...got a decent BP).


----------



## Armymedic (20 May 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> - Laerdal Stifneck collars
> - Lardal adult, child and Infant BVM
> - Oral airway (full set)
> - V-Vac suction device
> ...



Again...Why? Oral airways? WHY? 

Is your trunk an ambulance?


----------



## R933ex (20 May 2008)

SMMT,

I agree whole heartedly with your comments. In my case I often travel more then 4 hours from the closest ambulance (Yellowknife- Hay River- Ft Simpson NWT) and currently I am on a SAR / disaster response team as a medic. However, all my kit fits into 1 small bag. 

When we look at some of the items listed, I again ask the questions:

1) What is the level of training
2) What is your requirement to have them IE Hazard vs Risk.

There is nothing wrong in having the fancy (un-affordable kit to me) if you are trained; are current on that training and also have a requirement for it. Having gear like an AED requires training, and a solid maint program. Without one, you can get yourself in a whole world of hurt despite Bill 25, Emergency Medical Aid Act, Good Samaritans Act etc.

Having said that, if you don't want to buy a kit, look at the Workplace safety regulations, such as the Canada Labour Code, (www.labour.gc.ca)  and have a look at what is listed for a small 2 person worksite, you may actually find your answers there.

Cheers
TC


----------



## wannabe SF member (20 May 2008)

I don't wanna highjack or anything but, what do you think i should have a in a FAK i have on me at all time? (Portable first aid kit?)


----------



## X Royal (20 May 2008)

Can't speak for all provinces but some of the equipment & supplies listed in some of the above kits require a medical directive to use in Ontario for non family members (ie: casualties found on roadside or disaster scene's).
-Although changes to using "publically accessible AED's" allow anyone to use them, if you own it you need training & a medical directive . Not easy to get if you just want to carry it for possible use.
-Most med's listed above also require a medical directive to supply. Assist them with their own med's = OK. Supply med's = No. 
Just went through this recently with the flood evacuations from northern Ontario. Although I hold a medical directive to use the St. John Ambulance AED's, special medical directives were issued by a MD at the District Health Unit to cover the supply of certain over the counter drugs. If their was no medical directive for the over the counter drug you were not covered to supply.

Pro Patria: Rick


----------



## Armymedic (20 May 2008)

R933ex said:
			
		

> SMMT,
> 
> I agree whole heartedly with your comments. In my case I often travel more then 4 hours from the closest ambulance (Yellowknife- Hay River- Ft Simpson NWT) and currently I am on a SAR / disaster response team as a medic. However, all my kit fits into 1 small bag.



I see your need. That makes sense.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (20 May 2008)

Home Kit 

Costco Special, Has everything you need:

Cold Packs,
Burn Relief Gel
Insect Sting Relief
Antiseptic Wipes
Alcohol Wipes
Iodine
2x2
4x4
2x3 non-adherent
8x10 Trauma
4" Pressure Bandage
Tons of Band Aids 
Cotton tip Applicators 
Safety Pin
Scissors
Tongue Depressors,
Elastic Bandage
Conforming Gauze
Triangular Bandage
Gloves
Tape
CPR Mask

First Aid Book


Wow, that's a lot of stuff.  I only use the band aids and alcohol swabs.

For the car:

Basically the same thing, although I have lots of gauze, and bandages, and pressure bandages, triangulars, Stethoscope, Adult Regular BP Cuff.  That's it.  I don't carry anything that might temp me to go into PCP Protocol with drugs or IV's.  That way there I know that I'm covered by the Good Samaritan Acts etc..

Oh and the most important thing I carry for emergencies.  My cell phone so that I can call the people who are licensed in this great province of Ontario and they can risk the law suit.  For me, I'll stick with First Aid until I finally qualify to challange the AEMCA.  Besides First Aid is the most important thing you can do, next to calling for help.


----------



## NL_engineer (20 May 2008)

Mike, this will give you an idea of what should be in a FAK


----------



## Mike Baker (21 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Mike, this will give you an idea of what should be in a FAK


Thanks for the link, never see that one before.


Baker


----------



## mudgunner49 (21 May 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> That's exactly the 2 considerations you should have.
> 
> As for the rest: AED? Sure, if you got a family member who has a cardiac condition...
> O2?  BP cuff? *You running an ambulance*? Hard collar? Got a spine board for that.
> ...




I teach, and much of the stuff is required by the program.  I did not list the SR meds that are carried as they do not fit in the FAK list (OK, the AED doesn't either, but I spend a lot of time around folks who are high cardiac risks... ), and I do carry StifNeck Selects because our doc says we will (Yes, *I have medical direction/authorization/oversight* 8)).  My "trunk" is the back of a Chev Avalanche (company wheels - *very* cool when you don't pay for gas) and it's not nearly full.  I do have a backboard but seldom pack it unless specifically teaching board routines - it's hard to do one up on your own which I frequently am.

*WRT the AED* - In March 2005 the Ontario College of Physicians de-regulated the act of defibrillation for members of the public but left in place the need for certification and training for anyone classified as a "targeted responder" (1st responders, paramedics, FF, etc).  As a result you don't need medical direction to defibrillate in a public setting.  This makes a lot of sense as by the time you dig out the box of "Dr. Edison's Medicine" your patient is clinically dead and you really can't harm them any more (i.e. - you can't make them "more dead").  Defibrillation is still the "definitive clinical intervention in the pre-hospital environment" for persons in cardiac arrest and time is critical - 70+% of SCA's have a shockable rhythm for about the 1st 4 minutes.

I do carry a full diagnostic kit, but agree wholeheartedly that unless you are monitoring for extended periods they are really a non-value added piece of the whole kit.  "Radial pulse = good BP" is usually good enough for me.

As far as training and need go I also agree.  Could I get by with less?  Sure I could - the more you have in the toolbox between your ears the less you need in the toolbox in your hand.  But s I stated before I am directed to have this stuff (and more) on hand.  When I worked SAR I had everything that I *really* needed in the PSP Rescue Pack.  Much of the extra, aside from being mandated, is *"nice to have"* as opposed to *"need to have"*.  On the other hand, I've never yet been found wanting for something at a scene... 

Both my travel and home location frequently put me in locations where EMS response times are "less than optimal" and as a result I use this stuff fairly frequently... ;D


blake


----------



## Armymedic (21 May 2008)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> I teach, and much of the stuff is required by the program.  I did not list the SR meds that are carried as they do not fit in the FAK list (OK, the AED doesn't either, but I spend a lot of time around folks who are high cardiac risks... ), and I do carry StifNeck Selects because our doc says we will (Yes, *I have medical direction/authorization/oversight* 8)).



Ok, seen.

You should state that at the begining of your post that you have this stuff because it is part of your company madated equipment, and that you are taught and tested on the equipment you carry. Without that people read your list and think, "hey thats cool, I want to have it too." Of course they don't realize that unlike cool looking army gear, not knowing what your doing with cool medical gear will help people become just as dead.

But your are absolutely right about this:


> the more you have in the toolbox between your ears the less you need in the toolbox in your hand.



BTW to all,
I might be addressing mudgunner49 above, but this is a statement to all: Improper and/or ignorant use of any equipment can cause harm.


----------



## mudgunner49 (21 May 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Ok, seen.
> 
> *You should state that at the begining of your post that you have this stuff because it is part of your company madated equipment, and that you are taught and tested on the equipment you carry.* Without that people read your list and think, *"hey thats cool, I want to have it too."*
> 
> ...



Yeah, I should have made the disclaimer.  Then again, maybe I just like to lead people on - big tease that I am... ;D


----------



## X Royal (21 May 2008)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> *WRT the AED* - In March 2005 the Ontario College of Physicians de-regulated the act of defibrillation for members of the public but left in place the need for certification and training for anyone classified as a "targeted responder" (1st responders, paramedics, FF, etc).  As a result you don't need medical direction to defibrillate in a public setting.  This makes a lot of sense as by the time you dig out the box of "Dr. Edison's Medicine" your patient is clinically dead and you really can't harm them any more (i.e. - you can't make them "more dead").  Defibrillation is still the "definitive clinical intervention in the pre-hospital environment" for persons in cardiac arrest and time is critical - 70+% of SCA's have a shockable rhythm for about the 1st 4 minutes.
> blake


Yes the use of AED's in a public setting has been deregulated. The *key point is* that the AED must be accessible to the general public. If you bring your own AED (personally owned or owned by a company / organization) this deregulation will not apply to you. You are now a "targeted responder" and training & a medical directive is required. It is common in Ontario for companies "targeted responders" to have a medical directive to limit them for use on company property only.


----------



## R933ex (21 May 2008)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I should have made the disclaimer.  Then again, maybe I just like to lead people on - big tease that I am... ;D



MudGunner.. Yes you are  ;D


----------



## mudgunner49 (22 May 2008)

X Royal said:
			
		

> Yes the use of AED's in a public setting has been deregulated. The *key point is* that the AED must be accessible to the general public. If you bring your own AED (personally owned or owned by a company / organization) this deregulation will not apply to you. You are now a "targeted responder" and training & a medical directive is required. *It is common in Ontario for companies "targeted responders" to have a medical directive to limit them for use on company property only.  *



Our doc expects us to respond anywhere, and has supported us in word and deed in this respect...


blake


----------



## X Royal (22 May 2008)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> Our doc expects us to respond anywhere, and has supported us in word and deed in this respect...
> blake



blake: Thats great that you have this support. My point generally was that due to the deregulation you can't buy your own AED & carry it for use without a medical directive. Some may have assumed that if they bought their own AED, they could carry it & use it if the need arose without training. 
What some people don't realize is it is possible to shock a person who doesn't require it.
*Never shock a conscious casualty* It is remotely possible for the AED to read ventricular tachycardia(very fast pulse rate) when the casualty is conscious. No shock to be given in this situation.

Rick


----------



## mudgunner49 (23 May 2008)

Rick,

Oh I heat exactly what you're saying.  Shiny kit is no substitute for knowledge and training.  I've never seen or heard of an AED reading VT in a conc cas, however I'm sure it's possible.  You are much more likely to have the device detect external movement and read that as a shockable rhythm.  The bottom line is, as you stated, never shock anyone who is not clinically dead...


----------



## NL_engineer (23 May 2008)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> The bottom line is, as you stated, never shock anyone who is not clinically dead...



That sounds like the first words out of the instructors mouth, when I did my AED training.


----------



## cdn031 (23 May 2008)

+1 on all of the comments regarding "Knowing ones limitations" (As Clint would say) regarding gear & its use

Particularly in regards to AEDs - this is a technology that was DESIGNED to be used by the relatively naive public - and should be. I know of one region, deploying AEDs in hockey arenas, that shifted their targeted training program from "many" hockey coaches to a few zamboni drivers (Makes sense when you think of it). But the public access element vs private - puts AEDs in to a very grey area with regards to individuals - or more realistically groups, like Canoe trips, social orgs, old timer hockey teams. Legaly I get it ,but from an engineering/social policy / real world perspective I dont.

Seems like all of this fits into three neat piles
1) your Public FA kit (Good Sam/roadside)
2) your Group FA kit (your hockey team, Canoe trip, Cadet corps, etc)
3) Your Family / Personal FA kit

There are things that I would not hesitate to stock for my family - over the counter pain killers etc  -that I would not likely offer to a roadside occurance

Different contents, different levels of risk - yet chances are these are NOT different kits in the real world. just what you should be using.
I dont address this to those whose profession is RN, Paramedic, etc. - cause implied knowledge/ expectations is a whole other thing.

Thoughts?


----------



## X Royal (23 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> That sounds like the first words out of the instructors mouth, when I did my AED training.



 As it should have been. The problem arises when a private company decides who their AED responder will be and doesn't necessarily ask the chosen person if they want or believe they can handle this role.
 One training course with no or minimal follow up. 4 - 6 months later a situation occurs. The responder is not prepared to handle the situation but is expected to act. *Brain farts happen.* 
And yes this has occurred on one occasion that I am aware of.

Rick


----------



## mudgunner49 (25 May 2008)

X Royal said:
			
		

> As it should have been. The problem arises when a private company decides who their AED responder will be and doesn't necessarily ask the chosen person if they want or believe they can handle this role.
> One training course with no or minimal follow up. 4 - 6 months later a situation occurs. The responder is not prepared to handle the situation but is expected to act. *Brain farts happen.*
> And yes this has occurred on one occasion that I am aware of.
> 
> Rick



Rick,

Completely understood, and the reason why we do CE every month, AED and airway management refresher every 6 mos and full AED recert annually as per our docs instruction.  Takes a lot of the guesswork out of things...


blake


----------



## X-mo-1979 (26 May 2008)

I got car key's.When my wife looks at me and says "hunny that looks really bad" I hold onto the missing/mutilated part and drive to the hospital.
Everything else can be solved by weird grunting noises till the pain subsides.

So basically mine is:

Car keys 
Grunting


----------



## adaminc (26 May 2008)

One Bourbon, One Scotch, and One Beer.


----------



## mudgunner49 (26 May 2008)

adaminc said:
			
		

> One Bourbon, One Scotch, and One Beer.



Classic medical response, Mr. Thorogood... ;D


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jan 2011)

An up to date kit, which would have lots of utility in high trauma situations like car accidents (Links to Amazon and YouTube videos on link):

http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/01/individual-first-aid-kits-ifak-help.html#more



> *Individual First Aid Kits (IFAK) Help Save Lives in Tucson Shooting - links for training and amazon sells the parts*
> 
> The United States military has long been at the forefront of providing lifesaving training and equipment to soldiers in combat. The Sheriff’s Department recognized the extreme value of taking these advancements and putting them into the hands of first responders in the field. In June 2010, all of our deputies were given an Individual First Aid Kit (IFAK) designed for blunt force and penetrating trauma commonly associated with traumatic gunshot and stab wounds. Extensive research was conducted to develop these kits to include collaboration with SWAT trained paramedics and emergency room physicians. By the end of July 2010, every deputy had been trained and possessed the skills to successfully employ the IFAKs.
> 
> ...



I would also advocate for somthing like this to be issues to every soldier as well. (maybe two; one for the personal kit and one to carry in the car as a public service sort of thing)


----------



## MJP (30 Jan 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> An up to date kit, which would have lots of utility in high trauma situations like car accidents (Links to Amazon and YouTube videos on link):
> 
> http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/01/individual-first-aid-kits-ifak-help.html#more
> 
> ...



Does it have to be a SOF tactical tourniquet or will a regular semi tactical one do?  

Minus the shears and the Asherman's (which I find to be junk although my experiences with them are both dated and few) it sounds very similar to what most guys already carry.


----------



## kratz (30 Jan 2011)

A photo is worth how many words?  ;D






Missing from the photo is my c-collar, BP cuff and stethoscope.


----------



## Bass ackwards (30 Jan 2011)

For ages now, I've made a point of carrying blankets in my vehicle. At least 4. 
I also carry a kit with lots of shiny stuff and try (not always sucessfully) to discipline myself into reviewing the FA manuals on a regular basis but I wouldn't go anywhere without the blankets. 
I've been at a couple of MVC's over the years where the person/people were just too busted up for a non-professional to be able to do much for them other than put a blanket over them and hold their hand until the pro's arrive (and that can seem like a loooooooong time).  
If you've got the room, a couple of small stuffed animals isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## mariomike (30 Jan 2011)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> I've been at a couple of MVC's over the years where the person/people were just too busted up for a non-professional to be able to do much for them other than put a blanket over them and hold their hand until the pro's arrive (and that can seem like a loooooooong time).



Personal first-aid kits are more important now than ever. Paramedics are expected to show up within nine minutes for CTAS 1 patients ( which includes sudden cardiac arrest ) in the city. Even if it is just a one wo/man "Clock-stopper" in a Crown Victoria.  By last year, Paramedics were only arriving within nine minutes 62% of the time. 

"Ambulance waits get longer":
http://www.healthzone.ca/health/article/572736 



			
				Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> If you've got the room, a couple of small stuffed animals isn't a bad idea either.



Teddy bears are a good idea. They help ease the child's distress and facilitate assessment.
We do not issue them to children under three years of age.


----------



## a_majoor (31 Jan 2011)

Weirdly, I have never used first aid in a military setting (aside from some fairly minor sling support type stuff and calling in my own nine liner...). OTOH I have attended many car accidents, and blankets and a first aid kit have been part of my car kit for many years. 

Knowing the principles of first aid often allows you to pull something out of your magic back pocket even if your FAK is deficient in some way. My wife has the record, tying a victim to the headrest and seat of the car as an improvised spine board (suspected head and neck trauma), but I have turned a sweater into a neck brace in the past.

This FAK seems to have most of what you would need in a nice compact package. Most of the parts can be ordered over Amazon (and I don't see why you cannot make a substitution if you can't access a product or like something different).


----------



## Milhouser911 (7 Feb 2011)

Crazy Glue (or that liquid bandage stuff)
Tourniquet
Israeli bandage
Triangle Bandage
Extra strength Tylenol
CPR mask

That's about it for my day-pack.  Takes up no space, and is effective for most of what I could encounter.  Lives in my car, or my day bag if I"m out and about, hiking, canoeing, etc.  Israeli can double as a tenser bandage if required, crazy glue for nicks and scratches to keep clean, and tylenol because that's what I've got available.  It's my 99% solution based on MSFA/TCCC for civilan situations.  By no means am I an ambulance, but I should be able to cover myself/a buddy should the forseeable go wrong.

-Scott


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2011)

I see only MedTech32 has mentioned "gloves", although it looks like Kratz has them in his photo.


----------



## Rheostatic (7 Feb 2011)

Is it generally more cost-effective to assemble your own kit, or to buy one of those pre-packaged kits from Red Cross or St. John?


----------



## mariomike (7 Feb 2011)

I keep a First-Aid kit in the car. I don't recall if it has ever been opened or not, other than for band-aids etc. Living in a condo with many senior-citizens, I have had elderly neighbours come to my door, or phone me, for a courtesy visit. Ie: a lift-assist, or assessment if they should go to the hospital. 
I always carried a pocket face mask when in uniform riding to and from work on the subway, so as to avoid a mouthful of puke. I never had to use it, but never left home without it.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (24 Feb 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I see only MedTech32 has mentioned "gloves", although it looks like Kratz has them in his photo.



You would be surprised as to how many people forget the gloves,  PPE is very important for you and your family.  I used to get ribbed all the time for carrying a few pairs on me at all times.  Until a few incidents occurred in the ROLE 1 at the back door away from all the boxes of gloves in the bays.  Nothing like a bleeding patient to make you think about gloves all of a sudden.

Needless to say, the ribbing stopped  ;D.


----------



## kratz (24 Feb 2011)

Whenever I walk up to an emergency scene, as soon as I leave my car, I have a pocket mask and gloves....

The FAK in my car is intended for mass casualty, I want to be able to handle 5 'minor casualties' at once. Over the years, I have responded twice, each time the EMS crew has receptive to my few words.


----------



## mariomike (25 Feb 2011)

MedTech32 said:
			
		

> You would be surprised as to how many people forget the gloves,  PPE is very important for you and your family.



It's hard to believe now, but for many years the only gloves we carried in the ambulance were sealed inside the mortuary and obstetrical kits. 
As far as "ribbing" goes regarding PPE, we did get some looks and comments from the families. Especially during SARS. 



			
				kratz said:
			
		

> Whenever I walk up to an emergency scene, as soon as I leave my car, I have a pocket mask and gloves....
> 
> The FAK in my car is intended for mass casualty, I want to be able to handle 5 'minor casualties' at once. Over the years, I have responded twice, each time the EMS crew has receptive to my few words.



Kratz, remembering how nice you were to my wife and I at the meet-and-greet, I am sure the crews appreciated your help.  
Emergency Services host an awards ceremony each year to honour civilians, and members of the uniformed services ( such as yourself ). 

Response times have slipped so badly that sometimes the greeting from "the circle of death" waiting for you is, "What did you do, stop for coffee?!"  <joke>

Scene safety is paramount. Any call could be your last. 
We had a sad example at a PI-MCI on the 401 over Yonge Boulevard. It's the busiest multi-structure bridge in North America.
There was an undamaged car at the scene. The OPP was trying to determine what happened to its owner. They knew who was missing, and thought that we may have taken her on the Multi-Patient Unit MPU. They later found her body below in the Don Valley. 
She was an off-duty nurse ( and wife and mother ) who had stopped to help, and somehow got knocked, or fell, over the guardrail, without anyone witnessing it.


----------

